# Reliance Jio selling user data to ad networks in USA, Singapore: Anonymous



## TechnoBOY (Sep 26, 2016)

*Anonymous*, the hacktivist group, has claimed to have uncovered data on Reliance Jio selling Indian user data to foreign ad networks for monetary gains. According to Anonymous, two of Reliance Jio's apps, MyJio and Jio Dialer, are sending user data to an advertisement network called Mad-Me, based in USA and Singapore. And, while Reliance officials have denied the information breach, Anonymous has put out a detailed post explaining how anyone can uncover what data is being shared by Reliance Jio to international servers, hence essentially recreating the hack and finding proof of Jio's apparent data breach.

As the Hindu Business Line reports, Anonymous has stated that user data is being leaked to the international servers to make money. Earlier, too, Anonymous had claimed that the Jio Chat app was sending non-encrypted data to the Chinese servers. This not only gave rise to the prospect of a data breach, but anyone from abroad could snoop into private conversations on a non-encrypted service. On top of this, the app's coding was revealed to be in Chinese, which gave rise to deeper suspicions. Reliance Jio Infocomm officials had denied any such claims.

While Anonymous itself has reported that Jio's services are much safer now, but sharing of user data with other nations can be potentially risky. Reliance Jio has refused such claims, and a spokesperson for the company said, "Jio takes its customers’ security and privacy very seriously. In keeping with its highest standards of governance, Jio does not share its customers’ data with any other entity. Any information captured by Jio is only for internal analysis to deliver better quality of service and recommend offerings from Jio’s product portfolio." 
Reliance Jio selling user data to ad networks in USA, Singapore: Anonymous | Digit.i


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 26, 2016)

This is only the beginning...of Fear...Dilemma...Hatred...Ambiguity...


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 26, 2016)

The free cake is a lie. xD

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 27, 2016)

Anyone who thinks that there are companies/ISPs/carries and sorts, are NOT selling any personal info of yours is a bloody freaking fool.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 27, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Anyone who thinks that there are companies/ISPs/carries and sorts, are NOT selling any personal info of yours is a bloody freaking fool.



Well said the *true fact*,brother.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice to see anonymous have branch in India..


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2016)

this reminds me of Mozilla security breach Ad.


----------



## lailahussain655 (Sep 28, 2016)

Almost all cellular companies  are selling user data for the sake of money. Totally SHitttTTT


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 28, 2016)

lailahussain655 said:


> Almost all cellular companies  are selling user data for the sake of money. Totally SHitttTTT



Yeah they sell to Credit card companies and other marketing companies


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 28, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Yeah they sell to Credit card companies and other marketing companies



That's the reason we get silly/idiotic and disturbing calls from those companies.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 29, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Nice to see anonymous have branch in India..



True

And All ISPs are paid a Huge amount for selling us out .
Its a Open Secret

Not Only ISPs , All Free Antivirus like Avast also sell your information .


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 30, 2016)

^i thought China paid huge amount for these, may be they already owned us with their Chinese stuff..


----------



## winsupport (Oct 1, 2016)

This is make marketing but, if you are planning to buy then be aware JIO facilities, it good only for the Internet and for calling.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 1, 2016)

Plus, Jio has full access to your personal information if you have submitted Aadhar.


----------

